# Solved: How to Center a <div> in Twitter Bootstrap



## soaringxh3n (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm using Bootstrap as a framework for a project. How do I center (horizontally) a div in Bootstrap? I want it to be responsive. Here's my orange div:

http://jsfiddle.net/CA8Pk/6/


----------



## soaringxh3n (Aug 25, 2004)

SOLVED: Boostrap does not center <spans>. In this case I should't have used a span.


----------

